# Anyone use Tsunami/Chuck's bikes bullhorn handlebars?



## Darwin (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.chucksbikes.com/brbull.htm

These look like a cheap way to try out bullhorn/TT bars.
Anyone use them and have some feedback?
Is there room to mount a cyclocross lever?
Got pics?


----------



## popdan (Jan 2, 2003)

*best deal on the net*

they're actually rebranded syntace's. I'd tell you which model exactly but that part is covered up by tape at the moment. get them now! I haven't tried to mount a lever on them. here's a pic:



Darwin said:


> http://www.chucksbikes.com/brbull.htm
> 
> These look like a cheap way to try out bullhorn/TT bars.
> Anyone use them and have some feedback?
> ...


----------



## Mark_fixie (Feb 20, 2004)

*Take a Look.*

There are a bunch in use here.

http://www.irocycle.com/fixedgearandsinglespeedbikeframesfromirocycleinc/id30.html


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*Syntace Stratos*



popdan said:


> they're actually rebranded syntace's. I'd tell you which model exactly but that part is covered up by tape at the moment. get them now! I haven't tried to mount a lever on them. here's a pic:


The Tsunami Toro is actually a rebranded Synatce Stratos, normally around $50. It is a steal at $10. I've got 'em on a fixie/free ss I'm building, and at $10 I may order a few more just to have around. I have some 90's 105 brake levers mounted on them, and they even have internal cable routing. Of course as long as you're at Chucks you could pick up some of the Tektro bar end brake levers and they'd work great as well.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Darwin (Mar 6, 2004)

Can you mount a cyclocross lever on the flat part though? - as in near the stem?




TNSquared said:


> The Tsunami Toro is actually a rebranded Synatce Stratos, normally around $50. It is a steal at $10. I've got 'em on a fixie/free ss I'm building, and at $10 I may order a few more just to have around. I have some 90's 105 brake levers mounted on them, and they even have internal cable routing. Of course as long as you're at Chucks you could pick up some of the Tektro bar end brake levers and they'd work great as well.
> 
> Here are some pics.


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*cross levers*



Darwin said:


> Can you mount a cyclocross lever on the flat part though? - as in near the stem?


I guess it would help if I responded to your actual question. 

I think you could definitely mount a cross/mtb style lever. The clamp size is a standard 26mm. The cross levers I have on my other bike fit the "bulge" section just fine, and also came with some rubber shims if you wanted to mount further out from the stem. From a width perspective, I just measured my cross levers and there would be plent of room on the Tsunami's. My cross levers are the Redline Runkle levers. I don't know if other models vary much in length, so you migth just want ot check that out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Do you use the same width as a standard drop bar?*

I use a 44 c-c bar, and it seems like a 42 (the biggest size chucksbikes has) would be a bit cramped.


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*42cm c-c all around*



innergel said:


> I use a 44 c-c bar, and it seems like a 42 (the biggest size chucksbikes has) would be a bit cramped.


Innergel, I'm not sure if you meant cramped as far as room for the levers, or just a cramped riding position in general. 

My road/drop bars are 42's, but only because that's what the bike came with. The cross levers fit fine, so I think they should fit just as well on the cowhorns. I guess it depends somewhat on how close to the stem you clamp the cross levers - but mine are far enough from the stem to accomodate a computer or light mount, and there is still plenty of room.

As far as riding position, I actually feel less cramped. When I replace my road bars I'm going to try a 44 c-c because I think I could use the extra width. I've only had two short rides on the cowhorns, but there just seems to be more room. I spend 85-90% of the time on the top and hoods on a road bar anyway, so the cowhorns actually seem to give me alot more options in terms of reach and position.

For $10 there is no better way to try out cowhorms. If they didn't work out you could probably sell them on ebay for $30 or more, especially if you list them as Syntace bars.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*I mean cramped riding position...*



TNSquared said:


> For $10 there is no better way to try out cowhorms. If they didn't work out you could probably sell them on ebay for $30 or more, especially if you list them as Syntace bars.


or closed might be a better word. Like your chest is closed off because your hands are too narrow. It's hard enough for me to get air in there sometimes as it is 

I spend the bulk of my time on the hoods too. It always seems like I'm looking for a little bit further reach, so I'm thinking a set of cowhorns would be something to try. Not to mention that it might go with the SS/Fixie I'm building up a bit better. 

You are right about the price. For $10, I can hardly go wrong. If they are too narrow, I'd be happy just to get my money back out of them.


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*.....can't.........breathe*



innergel said:


> closed might be a better word. Like your chest is closed off because your hands are too narrow. It's hard enough for me to get air in there sometimes as it is
> 
> I hear ya. Makes me wonder how anyone holds a true aero position, but I guess those riders, unlike me, have real lung power. I looked around a little bit and it seemed all the cowhorn bars only came in smaller sizes. i.e. 42-43. That aero thing again I guess.
> 
> Anyway, I think you'll dig the tsunami cowhorns.and good luck with the ss/fixie build. I really enjoyed building mine and can't wait to get some more rides in on it.


----------

